
A Cartoon Guide to Flux - jmadsen
https://code-cartoons.com/a-cartoon-guide-to-flux-6157355ab207#.5djvnad79
======
whatever_dude
Great work.

However: while I feel this cartoon (and other Flux introductions I've seen)
capture well the concepts behind Flux, none of them make up for the amount of
boilerplate and just over-the-top abstractness (IMO) that goes into actually
implementing vanilla Flux.

To me that is the biggest problem to make it easier for people to adopt it,
not understanding the concept.

~~~
djcollier
This. Once I got my head around flux, it made sense, and I understood why its
a good way of designing the data flow inside a web application, but as someone
who likes to hack together projects quickly, setting up a flux architecture
required a lot of effort on my side, effort I would rather spend building out
functionality.

------
k__
This is a real good introduction, but I wouldn't call it a cartoon.

It's a big text with many drawings.

Everytime I read the title I think "wow super easy panels and stuff" but then
I see the wall of text.

------
xixixao
There is a following guide to Redux and its differences to Flux at the end of
the article[0]. Great explanation!

[0] [https://code-cartoons.com/a-cartoon-intro-to-
redux-3afb77550...](https://code-cartoons.com/a-cartoon-intro-to-
redux-3afb775501a6#.vj6gsyqo5)

~~~
notdonspaulding
I love that the cartoon he used in that one included Richard Ayoade's "The IT
Crowd" character. I read that cartoon's interactions in his voice in my head.
Really livened up the presentation. :-)

~~~
scottbruin
*she

~~~
notdonspaulding
Mea culpa. I would edit my comment but it's apparently too late. My apologies
to the author.

------
aymeric
This is awesome. Thanks a lot for these cartoons. Please keep going, you have
found a great niche!

------
martijn_himself
This is probably the best introduction to Flux I have read. I think people (in
general) respond better to visual representations of complex processes- and
this visual story nails it.

~~~
mannykannot
For me, it's not the pictures that convey the message so much as the words. By
telling a story with actors who have goals, run into obstacles and find ways
to surmount them, the author is using language in a way that it evolved for. I
recall reading a study that showed people generally solve logic puzzles better
if they are framed as stories within a social context, rather than as abstract
questions.

The pictures help illustrate the text, but while the text could (almost) stand
alone, the pictures could not.

------
danmaz74
For those who like visual representations, but a bit more technical:
[http://danmaz74.me/2015/07/27/flux-architecture-visual-
cheat...](http://danmaz74.me/2015/07/27/flux-architecture-visual-cheatsheet/)

------
conorgil145
Neat cartoon. It helped me understand Flux a little bit better.

In step #4 (Once it’s done changing state, the store lets its subscribed view
controllers know), why can't the child views just subscribe directly to the
stores and remove the view controller as a middle man?

------
frozenport
As a C++ dev, I am suprised that Facebook got credit for a rather standard
model view paradigm.

------
afarrell
I really like the way the author anthropomorphizes the pieces of the flux
architecture here. I am in the middle of writing a saltstack tutorial and
wonder if I should do the same.

------
fiveoak
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10329782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10329782)

------
loco5niner
Great! I would love to see more of these :-)

